# Tortoise...diaper?



## Lunartwist (Feb 1, 2016)

So it's the dead of winter and my little Viola is restless. It's too cold outside to let her run around but the inside of the house is fully carpeted and we keep it at around 70 in the winter. I'd love to let her roam around (with supervision of course) but the problem is she poops everywhere when I let her out of her terrarium. She's an 8" long Redfoot. It's there a way to diaper her comfortably so she can get some exercise?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 1, 2016)

Instead how about a very large, low cardboard box to use as an exercise pen?


----------



## Jodie (Feb 1, 2016)

The reason she poops, is because she is stressed. A large safe enclosure is by far your best option.


----------



## wellington (Feb 1, 2016)

70 is too cold. Temp the floor I bet it's colder. Roaming the house can be very dangerous. A split second of not watching can turn bad


----------



## MPRC (Feb 1, 2016)

What about maybe running her a warm shallow bath and letting her run around the bathtub? I'll put my 6in tortoise in a big bin and drop some treats in it for her to find sometimes.


----------



## Meganolvt (Feb 1, 2016)

I let my 9" yellowfoot out at least once a week to roam around. I soak him first, and usually he poops in there so is pretty "empty" by the time I let him loose. I know most of the people here don't recommend letting them loose, but I treat it the same way as I treated my dogs when they were puppies- supervised exercise, pick up cords and things that shouldn't be chewed on, etc. I think in short amounts the temp isnt a problem. I'm probably more laid back than others with my tortoise though.


----------



## Gillian M (Feb 2, 2016)

Lunartwist said:


> So it's the dead of winter and my little Viola is restless. It's too cold outside to let her run around but the inside of the house is fully carpeted and we keep it at around 70 in the winter. I'd love to let her roam around (with supervision of course) but the problem is she poops everywhere when I let her out of her terrarium. She's an 8" long Redfoot. It's there a way to diaper her comfortably so she can get some exercise?


I too allow Oli to roam around the flat, but I follow him step by step. I firstly soak Oli in warm water (which I do every day), and he poops there.


----------



## dmmj (Feb 2, 2016)

they're not supposed to wear diapers.


----------



## Lyn W (Feb 2, 2016)

Even if she didn't poop she could also wee which you may not see and then there's the danger of her finding something to eat that she shouldn't and choking on it.
Can you get hold of a child's paddling pool which you can put her in for some contained exercise?
Maybe you could rig a lamp over it to keep her warm and a box for a hide so she has somewhere to bolt to if stressed


----------



## MPRC (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm with the others. If you are going to let him roam while supervised soaking first helps. My bearded dragon was never allowed to free roam indoors until he pooped.


----------



## Gillian M (Feb 2, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> I'm with the others. If you are going to let him roam while supervised soaking first helps. My bearded dragon was never allowed to free roam indoors until he pooped.


I have applied that with OLI.


----------



## pip (Feb 6, 2016)

I let mine walk around the living room for a little bit after she takes a soak. She does all her poops in the tub.


----------



## Tchaikovsky (May 3, 2016)

But what if he doesn't poop in the water? I can't leave my Russian in for longer than 15 mins because the water gets cold.


----------



## Tom (May 3, 2016)

Tchaikovsky said:


> But what if he doesn't poop in the water? I can't leave my Russian in for longer than 15 mins because the water gets cold.



Soak the tortoise somewhere warmer, use a heat source, or freshen up the water with warm water periodically.


----------



## JoesMum (May 3, 2016)

Tchaikovsky said:


> But what if he doesn't poop in the water? I can't leave my Russian in for longer than 15 mins because the water gets cold.


Change the water if it gets cold.


----------

